# Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Lancool K62 Gehäuse und habe da 4 Lüfter Integriert im Gehäuse.

Gibt es eine Lüftersteuerung wo keine Celsius angezeigt werden, sondern nur die Umdrehungen des Lüfters ? 
Celsius Anzeigen bei Gehäuse Lüfter empfinde ich eher für sinn frei.
Die Lüftersteuerung sollte wie bereits geschrieben 4-5 Anschlüsse bieten.

Soweit ich weis, muss ich dann die Lüfter direkt an die Steuerung anschließen, die ich dann wiederum mit 1-2 Netzteilstecker verbinden muss.

mfg


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

die meisten Lüftersteuerungen haben nun mal Temp Sensoren kann man nicht ändern ^^


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

wie du sagtest, die MEISTEN haben Temp Sensoren. Deswegen auch meine Anfrage ob es eine Lüftersteuerung gibt, die es nicht hat. Eventuell Analog mit drehrad, aber da sehe ich keine Drehzahl.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

das ist ja das problem bei denen die ich gefunden habe ^^
guck doch mal hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

also, wenn du ne einfache lüftersteuerung haben willst, ohne schnik schnak, die einfach 4 lüfter gut regelt, dann kann ich dir die empfehlen : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooltek Lftersteuerung 8,9cm (3,5") schwarz
hab ich selber  die gibts wenn du willst auch in silber


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Das Problem ist nur, das das Lancool K62 nur die CDRom Laufwerk Schächte besitzt und nicht die 3,5" Schächte.

Also wie ich das auf der Caseking Seite gesehen habe, gibts keine Lüftersteuerung wo die Umdrehung angezeigt wird, aber nicht die Temp.

Ok, vielen dank an alle.


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

die währe evtl was für dich 

klick


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

nochmal für alle : er möchte keine Temp Sens. aber Rpm anzeigen 



> gibts keine Lüftersteuerung wo die Umdrehung angezeigt wird, aber nicht die Temp.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

aber wenn es sowas nicht gibt, dann soll er halt eine nehmen die das auch anzeigt. was ist daran so schlimm


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Schlimm ist daran ansich nicht, wenn aber bei Temp steht 000Crad oder ---Crad oder sowas finde ich den Hinweis überflüssig und deswegen auch die Anfrage.

Wenn nur dasteht - mag es ja noch ok sein. Habe ansich keine Ahnung was der Umgang mit sowas angeht.

1500RPM
   -   Crad

wären eventuell noch ok

Fehler Crad oder ----- Crad oder 0000 Crad schon eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

dachte ich mir auch aber der Fred ist König


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

die sensoren müsstest ja nicht verteilen


----------



## Star_KillA (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

aber meistens wirds trotzdem angezeigt


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

wennst se abklemmst dann glaub ich nicht.
ich denke das kann man bei dem meisten steuerungen machen. denke das die nur mit heißkleber befestigt sind


----------



## hydro (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Es gibt steuerung die intern verbaut werden, und über Software gesteuert werden. Die haben auch keine Tempanzeige


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

aber die kosten wahrscheinlich ne stange an Geld.

wo liegt denn da der Preis bei sowas?


----------



## KOF328 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

bei der kaze master wird auch immer 0ºc angezeigt, aber schlimm ists auch nicht, finde ich. man schaut sowieso nur auf die RPM da fällt einem das garnicht auf. es sei denn man schaut nur auf die "temps" und findet es sooo auffällig, jedem das seine 
zur not bringt man die sensoren einfach irgendwo an


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master 5,25 Zoll - black

Gefällt mir eigentlich ambesten, aber halt die drehregler finde ich nicht Passend. Die mit Knopfen wäre eigentlich ambesten. 
Leider scheint das nicht zu geben. Jedenfalls nicht bei Caseking. 
Werde mich aber zurnot für die entscheiden.

Die ist so schön schlicht gehalten und dann stechen da die komischen Regler raus ^^
**Bääähhh**

Ansich habe ich bei Temp anzeigen auch das Problem mit, das ein Extra Kabel dran ist das man wieder irgendwie verlegen mus, damit man es nicht Sieht.
Statt einfach der PC die Daten an die Sterung sendet ^^


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

normaler weise kannst die kabel mit Temperatursensoren ab montieren


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Jenachdem wie die Antwort ausfällt, werde ich mich für das von eben oder dashier entscheiden.
Natürlich werde ich bei den hier die Tasten Schwarz Lackieren ^^ 
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lian Li » Lian Li - Zubehör » Lüftersteuerungen » Lian Li TR-5B Multi-Controller - black

Da kann man auswählen zwischen CPU, VGA und System1/2 sowie die 4 zusätlichen Lüfter.

Heist das ich kann die 4 Gehäuse Lüfter (Linke Anzeige) sowie auch die CPU und VGA Lüfter steuern ? Oder bedeutet CPU und VGA nur das ich die Temperatur abrufen kann ?`
Wenn ja dan sicherlich nur mit extra Temp fühler oder ? Also nicht Informationen von Mainboard  ?

mfg


----------



## hydro (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Hm, ich haette eventuell noch ein Kaze Master abzugeben.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Jede dieser Steuerung kann in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur selbstständig steuern oder per Maus manuell


----------



## ich656 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

evtl brauchst du mit der Steuerung adapter damit du die Lüfter anschließen kannst.
Temperaturen sind nur über die Sensoren ermittelbar.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Danke fürs Angebot aber ich habe mich jetzt doch für folgende Entschieden:
NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die hat ein schönes großes Display. 
Nicht so hell also schön zurückhaltend. 
Man hat keine Drehregler.
Und alle Lüfter sind auf einen Blick erkennbar.

mfg


----------



## ich656 (17. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Gute Wahl.
die Gleiche hab ich auch.
die meisten sagen, das der einzige Nachteil ist wenn man schräg drauf schaut, sieht man nix mehr.
aber das kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Danke für die Info aber bestellen tue ich alles zusamm mit der Restlichen Hardware.
Wie in den anderen Threads von mir bereits geschrieben habe ich bisher nur das K62 Gehäuse hier stehen und Anfang nächsten Monat habe ich 900Euro zusamm und Bestelle alles aufeinmal.

Kannst mir netterweise sagen ob man das Display ausstellen kann ?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*



ich656 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.
> die Gleiche hab ich auch.
> die meisten sagen, das der einzige Nachteil ist wenn man schräg drauf schaut, sieht man nix mehr.
> aber das kann ich nicht sagen.


 
Also ich habe auch 2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Aber man sieht definitiv nichts mehr wenn man schräg drauf schaut.  

Und das Display kann man nicht ausschalten


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

also ich sehe noch genügend wenn man schräg draufschaut


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

man kauft sich eine L.Steuerung aber auch NICHT weil man beim schräg drauf schauen nichts mehr sieht


----------



## hydro (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Stimmt man kauft sich eine Lüftersteuerung für 50€ damit sie Lüfter steuert egal ob mit fehlendem Komfort oder nich


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

ja warum sollte man sich eine steuerung nicht kaufen weil man von der seite nicht drauf gucken kann


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

So oft schaut man auch nicht drauf.
Die meisten denken: ok wenn ich nichts sehe wenn ich schräg drauf schaue dann kaufs ich nicht.

aber die Einstellungen die man macht sind auch nur ein mal und dann lasst man sie in der regel so.


----------



## Star_KillA (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

ja und einmal kurz runterbücken ist auch nicht schlimm


----------



## ich656 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

ja eben.

aber muss sagen bin echt zu frieden mit den Sentry LX.  
Hält meinen PC ziemlich leise


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (19. April 2010)

*AW: Lüftersteuerung Empfehlung ?*

Vielen dank für die Antworten.


----------

